# October 2010 Throwdown Winners - Fatties



## sumosmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what was more exciting, watching the poll swing back and forth or the Eagles vs. Colts game!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These two winners showed that they can roll and smoke a fattie with the best of them. 

Judge's Award (awarded to the runner-up) goes to *Miamirick* for his Fattie Cordon Bleu entry.

SMF Voter's Poll award goes to *Bbally* for his Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll.

The rest of the Judge's Votes were as follows:

1. Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll (Bbally) = 55

2. Stuffed Mummy Arm (JlRodriguez) = 50

3. Octoberfest Schnitzel (bpopovitz) = 49

4. Shrimp Fattie (RdKnB) = 46

5. Fattie Cordon Bleu (Miamirick) = 51

6. Chili Fattie (silverwolf636) = 45

Thank you to everyone that participated in the TD, the votes, and the words of encouragement for these folks!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)

WooHoo! Congrats you guys!!!


----------



## pokey (Nov 8, 2010)

Talk about a photo finish! Congrats to everyone who competed. But the real winners were those who got to chow down on the entries! And the rest of us who were inspired to try something different by the entries.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats to everyone. What a close finish.  So by the looks of the poll we must have about 300 active members these days


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 8, 2010)

Grats you guys!

Course now I got to find all my pictures and try to remember what I did a month ago for my assebly thread... lol.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats goes out to all that partisapated and a big pat on the back for Rick and Bob you guys really did stand out. Great Job you two.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats everyone!!!

--ray--


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats all, for my 1st throwndown this sure was fun.  I've got to do this more often.  Can't wait to see everyone elses assembly thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100239/oktoberfest-fatty-for-the-throwdown#post_559852


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 8, 2010)

Uh Oh. Looks like I lost my fatty title.  Almost depressing with the judges vote. And here my youngest son told me the day we ate it that it was the best fatty he's eatin yet. Oh well, time to move on...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats everyone. This was a tight race.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 8, 2010)

Now on the SMF Voter's Poll..... that scores like golf right? Lowest Score wins?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Silverwolf636 said:


> Uh Oh. Looks like I lost my fatty title.  Almost depressing with the judges vote. And here my youngest son told me the day we ate it that it was the best fatty he's eatin yet. Oh well, time to move on...


They were ALL Great!!!
 

It really was a close contest!

HMmm, you had that Title when you were unemployed.

Maybe you've been working too hard lately ???

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

hey a big thanks goes out to squirrel for getting disqualified or none of the rest of us would have got much of a vote total.

keep up the good work, next time hopefully she'll forget the password!


----------



## deannc (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job on the fatties!  Congrats to Miamirick and Bbally!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey you betta watch it mista miami, I voted for your fatty! I'm not really into turkey and besides, I am working on an entry for the MB giveaway.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2010)

2 Rockin' Entries!

Congrats to both of you!

Bob's 6x8 Package is on the way!

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats to the winners and heres to the great entries by all!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the vote squirrel, i guess i know not to waste time on that MES giveaway now


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job.  The Shasimi plate was my vote.  It was simplistic elagance IMO!  Good job to all.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

What a horse race! I enjoyed them all. Congrats to all the entries.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what was more exciting, watching the poll swing back and forth or the Eagles vs. Colts game!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These two winners showed that they can roll and smoke a fattie with the best of them. 

Judge's Award (awarded to the runner-up) goes to *Miamirick* for his Fattie Cordon Bleu entry.

SMF Voter's Poll award goes to *Bbally* for his Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll.

The rest of the Judge's Votes were as follows:

1. Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll (Bbally) = 55

2. Stuffed Mummy Arm (JlRodriguez) = 50

3. Octoberfest Schnitzel (bpopovitz) = 49

4. Shrimp Fattie (RdKnB) = 46

5. Fattie Cordon Bleu (Miamirick) = 51

6. Chili Fattie (silverwolf636) = 45

Thank you to everyone that participated in the TD, the votes, and the words of encouragement for these folks!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)

WooHoo! Congrats you guys!!!


----------



## pokey (Nov 8, 2010)

Talk about a photo finish! Congrats to everyone who competed. But the real winners were those who got to chow down on the entries! And the rest of us who were inspired to try something different by the entries.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats to everyone. What a close finish.  So by the looks of the poll we must have about 300 active members these days


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 8, 2010)

Grats you guys!

Course now I got to find all my pictures and try to remember what I did a month ago for my assebly thread... lol.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats goes out to all that partisapated and a big pat on the back for Rick and Bob you guys really did stand out. Great Job you two.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats everyone!!!

--ray--


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats all, for my 1st throwndown this sure was fun.  I've got to do this more often.  Can't wait to see everyone elses assembly thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100239/oktoberfest-fatty-for-the-throwdown#post_559852


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 8, 2010)

Uh Oh. Looks like I lost my fatty title.  Almost depressing with the judges vote. And here my youngest son told me the day we ate it that it was the best fatty he's eatin yet. Oh well, time to move on...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats everyone. This was a tight race.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 8, 2010)

Now on the SMF Voter's Poll..... that scores like golf right? Lowest Score wins?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Silverwolf636 said:


> Uh Oh. Looks like I lost my fatty title.  Almost depressing with the judges vote. And here my youngest son told me the day we ate it that it was the best fatty he's eatin yet. Oh well, time to move on...


They were ALL Great!!!
 

It really was a close contest!

HMmm, you had that Title when you were unemployed.

Maybe you've been working too hard lately ???

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

hey a big thanks goes out to squirrel for getting disqualified or none of the rest of us would have got much of a vote total.

keep up the good work, next time hopefully she'll forget the password!


----------



## deannc (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job on the fatties!  Congrats to Miamirick and Bbally!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey you betta watch it mista miami, I voted for your fatty! I'm not really into turkey and besides, I am working on an entry for the MB giveaway.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2010)

2 Rockin' Entries!

Congrats to both of you!

Bob's 6x8 Package is on the way!

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats to the winners and heres to the great entries by all!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the vote squirrel, i guess i know not to waste time on that MES giveaway now


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job.  The Shasimi plate was my vote.  It was simplistic elagance IMO!  Good job to all.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

What a horse race! I enjoyed them all. Congrats to all the entries.


----------

